# Raising Chickens for food and eggs



## Mikey von (Oct 20, 2010)

We are going to start raising chickens for our consumption and I was wondering if anyone raises chickens for feeding their dogs? I was thinking both meat and eggs.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

We have chickens for eggs only. Because I don't want to kill them every 8-10 weeks, I won't grow them for food. If you feed chix that are older, the bones become denser and not as easily to feed or digest. I'd rather spend 70cents a # and feed the 10# bagged chix from Wal-mart. You can't grow them that cheap! But if you are concerned about added sodium/etc...then raising them yourself is an option. 
I was getting rabbits for about $1.50 a # and my dogs wouldn't eat them.


----------



## Mikey von (Oct 20, 2010)

We are already raising chickens for eggs. My 7 year old (and I) wants to start raising meat chickens. I can't wait for the pigs when my boys get older. Walmart or any other large chain stores are an hour + drive for us.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Then go for it! I'm sure your dogs will be very, very happy and healthy with home grown meat. Just be sure to offer protein variety, venison and other red meat besides the white stuff.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

When I raised broilers and hogs I hadn't started yet to feed raw to my dogs. That came later. Same with rabbits and turkeys. I have chickens for eggs and have raised beef (for us and the dogs). I buy my mutton from a breeder when she culls her ewes. Most, though, I buy at the store now. I get my stuff from a local grocer. I don't buy from the big chain stores.


----------

